# Model S 2015



## Sanborne (5 mo ago)

My rear side passenger door opens by itself when in park, I didn't notice this at all until my bag was stolen out of my car with all credit cards etc. I had parked my car for 20 minutes and my bag was hidden under the car seat and covered. When I came back the car was not damaged and no alarm went off. When I drove home afterwards and I parked my car i was looking back at the car and noticed the passenger driver side door was slightly ajar. I would have never known had I not been looking closely. I mentioned this to my partner who said they had noticed that my passenger door was open a a week before but thought I had just forgotten to close it.
I took it Tesla service center and they were familiar with the problem, especially with the Model S 2015.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------

